# Fart Machine



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok - maybe it's my sense of humor - but I found this funny....

The Dog Files


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Dog says: If thats MY butt i'm gonna catch it before if blows me into the next millennium!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG...if there was a pit bull fart rancidness contest I GAURANTEE YOU Trance would win. Of all these dogs I have, TRANCE is the FARTing Master Chief! Holy hill its bad...


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Seriously. My dogs stink up the bedroom so bad at night that it wakes me up.
I can't even sleep with Sativa in the room.
And she has loud ones too!! Like people farts.
I'm pregnant and I've been bad. But Sativa is like a 600 pound fat pregnant woman


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lmao shes like "hey was that me"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO That's too cute Dosia isn't that bad but Marley is. OMG sometimes he farts in his sleep so loud he wakes himself up and runs like it wasn't him at all it;s so funny


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL - that's too funny. What a cute dog too


----------

